# Wounded Pigeon



## kazerone1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I found a wounded pigeon near my house. I am currently holding him in a cat carrier. He was laying flat on his back and I kind of flipped him back up (because he was trying to flip himself right side up). Once I did this he was able to walk and kinda waddled away. I put him in the carrier and I am going to feed him honey nut cheerios and some peas and also give him water. What next? [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

kazerone1 said:


> I found a wounded pigeon near my house. I am currently holding him in a cat carrier. He was laying flat on his back and I kind of flipped him back up (because he was trying to flip himself right side up). Once I did this he was able to walk and kinda waddled away. I put him in the carrier and I am going to feed him honey nut cheerios and some peas and also give him water. What next? [email protected] Thanks!


Hi Kazerone1,thank you for taking in this young pigeon. The pictures that you e-mailed me at work tell me that this is a bird between a squeaker and young bird. The hump in the beak and general look show this. He must be less than 2 months old, I would say. 

The poops are very watery, a sign of a sick bird. But as I said in my e-mail to you, it may very well be dehydrated and hungry. It may have been through some tough days especially after probably been booted out of the nest by the parents.

Keep it isoloated and warm and make sure the bird is getting water as I stated in my e-mail. I will be back on in a few hours, but I am sure others will add...

Here is one of the pictures the member e-mailed me folks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kazerone1,

Where are you located? We may have someone nearby who can assist if needed. Thank you so much for helping this pigeon!

What type of injuries does the bird have?

Can you get some wild bird seed mix or dove mix to feed?

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Kazerone1. How is the little pigeon doing this morning?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Victor, thanks for taking the lead on this one. I sent an e-mail to kazer again, hopefully we can get an update.

Kazerone...any injury to the bird...broken skin, dried blood, floppy wing or leg, missing feathers, etc ?

Hopefully he just needs some food, water, and rest. Just wanna make sure he's not been attacked or hurt otherwise...because course of treatment would be different.

Thanks for saving him !


----------

